# Peugeot Tour 10 start to finish



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2015)

This was a fun project to flip.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 22, 2015)

Great job,what a difference .A thing of beauty. I really like the Peugots ,all of mine have the helicomatics which is the one thing I am not too fond of.


----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2015)

Holy smokes! Nice job on polishing. 
Were these that shinny to begin with (originally)?
Looks like a new bike.
Great job over all, and I'm not even a fan of the multi speed bikes, but this bike looks great.
Jkent


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2015)

no, most parts were pretty bad. The rear derailleur was the worst. Im surprised I was able to save it. Honestly I was surprised about a lot of the parts. Every time I went to go work on a part I'd get partially through it and then go on ebay looking for another in better shape. Then press on to see how it'll look. I was extremely surprised on how the crank and chainrings turned out. Since I can't separate them I wasn't looking forward to cleaning them. All the alloy was pretty bad but the buffing wheel made a difference.


----------



## sleepy (Nov 22, 2015)

What a beautiful transformation, bike looks great! 

Don't flip it, that's a keeper!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2015)

Wowweee you gave that bike the works!


----------

